# Site General > Site Info >  Could We Have a List of All The Bad Words We Cannot Say?

## Ax01

I think this would be very helpful: Could we please have a list of all the bad words we cannot say/post on the forum? what are all the words that triggers the censor? sometimes even when u think you're playing it safe, u still get the censoring smilee/emoji in place of the "bad" word. or sometimes u are typing a word and it's not being used in the context of a bad 4-letter word and it's still censored so it appears you violated the forum rules. Later a Mod or Admin comes around to clean it up. i think alotta that can be avoided by having a glossary of the words we cannot say/post on BP.net.

:cens0r: :cens0r: :cens0r: :cens0r:  

^ not a swear world. i intentionally used the censor smilee but doesn't it look SO dramatic?

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-07-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

*No you cannot you just need to use common sense everyone does and many manage to post just fine without needing a list of bad language, as for using multiple scensors be warned next time you will receive an infraction for that as we have no way to twll if it is deliberate or if you trip the scensors.*

----------

John1982 (02-07-2018),PitOnTheProwl (02-07-2018),_Sonny1318_ (02-07-2018)

----------


## SDA

Do not use the censor emoji, as Admiral Ackbar would say:

----------


## Ax01

> *No you cannot you just need to use common sense everyone does and many manage to post just fine without needing a list of bad language,*


i think we all use common sense 99% of the time but what about those gray areas? it's still unfortunate when a word (or name) that may have more than meaning but will still be triggered by a censor tho when it's not used a "bad" word.
*
*


> *as for using multiple scensors be warned next time you will receive an infraction for that as we have no way to twll if it is deliberate or if you trip the scensors.*


O really?




> Do not use the censor emoji, as Admiral Ackbar would say:


i didn't know what the hell Admiral Ackbar is so i had to google it. Star Wars? Lol i thought Star Wars had better special effects and costumes.

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-07-2018)

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

I remembered it being so much better with special effects then I tried to watch the the first one, or the 4th? I'm so confused, on my 75 inch 4k tv and it made my eyes and head hurt

----------


## MD_Pythons

In all fairness the special effects were pretty dang impressive for the time

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-07-2018)

----------


## Ax01

> In all fairness the special effects were pretty dang impressive for the time


i think The Wizard of Oz had better special effects and that movie is freakin' ancient.

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-07-2018),Craiga 01453 (02-08-2018)

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

> In all fairness the special effects were pretty dang impressive for the time


It was ahead of its time just not a couple decades

----------


## John1982

> Inappropriate Language -- 2 pts
> This includes mild cursing...triggering the censor smilies (with real curse words...not accidental words that are spelled the same)...trying to skirt the censor. Also includes non-curse words that are inappropriate such as sexual innuendos, racist remarks or jokes, etc. Words that are NOT censored are damn, hell, and ass. But you may not call someone an ass.


Quote from the "Infraction System" sticky in the "Site Info" forum. You know, the one you posted this question on, hah. 
https://ball-pythons.net/forums/anno....php?f=89&a=15




> 2. Family-friendly forum content. This includes ALL submitted content, whether text, images, or links to other sites. We have members and visitors of all ages and want to keep it that way. DO NOT TRIP THE AUTO CENSOR. Unless an exception is explicitly noted, if a "bleeped out" word is obvious in its content, it will be treated the same as if it had been spelled out. We will not allow cursing in any disguised form. If you are unsure as to whether something qualifies as "family-friendly" or wish to report a potential problem, please send a private message to any staff member and we will respond as quickly as we can.


Second quote from the "TOS" sticky in the very same forum. Might be a good idea to reread them.
https://ball-pythons.net/forums/anno...t.php?f=89&a=9

----------

_Ax01_ (02-07-2018),PitOnTheProwl (02-07-2018),_Sonny1318_ (02-08-2018)

----------


## SDA

> i didn't know what the hell Admiral Ackbar is so i had to google it. Star Wars? Lol i thought Star Wars had better special effects and costumes.



This makes me sad and old  :Sad:

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-07-2018),_GoingPostal_ (02-07-2018),_the_rotten1_ (09-18-2018)

----------


## Ax01

> Inappropriate Language -- 2 pts
> This includes mild cursing...triggering the censor smilies (with real curse words...not accidental words that are spelled the same)...trying to skirt the censor. Also includes non-curse words that are inappropriate such as sexual innuendos, racist remarks or jokes, etc. Words that are NOT censored are damn, hell, and ass. But you may not call someone an ass.
> 
> 
> Quote from the "Infraction System" sticky in the "Site Info" forum. You know, the one you posted this question on, hah. 
> https://ball-pythons.net/forums/anno....php?f=89&a=15


thanks John! i'm making a list. i missed that. i also search a dozen of so "bad" words, most show up in the search returns but they don't appear in the threads.   :Confused: 




> i think The Wizard of Oz had better special effects and that movie is freakin' ancient.





> This makes me sad and old


it's ok. i'm have an old soul!


Edit: have a goodnight everyone...

----------

_SDA_ (02-07-2018)

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

I may grow old, but I will NEVER grow up

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

> thanks John! i'm making a list. i missed that. i also search a dozen of so "bad" words, most show up in the search returns but they don't appear in the threads.  
> 
> 
> 
> it's ok. i'm have an old soul!
> 
> 
> Edit: have a goodnight everyone...


Pirate bingo? Arrrggggg 36

----------

_Ax01_ (02-08-2018)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

When you make a post and see the auto censor you always have some time to edit that post.
Its users choice to fix it before we fix it for you.
As far as what you should post......some peoples children might not want to see/read.

----------

_Ax01_ (02-08-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (02-07-2018),Craiga 01453 (02-08-2018),_Sonny1318_ (02-08-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

The other day my PM had Sensors. I didnt know we couldn't say certain things in a PM. I thought that was the point of a "Private Message". Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-08-2018),_KevinK_ (02-08-2018)

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

> The other day my PM had Sensors. I didnt know we couldn't say certain things in a PM. I thought that was the point of a "Private Message". Lol. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just found that out today. I didn't like it but I got over it because I really enjoy being part of this forum

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (02-08-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> The other day my PM had Sensors. I didnt know we couldn't say certain things in a PM. I thought that was the point of a "Private Message". Lol. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just noticed that too. A fellow member PMd me and it included censors. I guess that's fair, since any member can PM another member, regardless of member age.

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (02-08-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> I think this would be very helpful: Could we please have a list of all the bad words we cannot say/post on the forum? what are all the words that triggers the censor? sometimes even when u think you're playing it safe, u still get the censoring smilee/emoji in place of the "bad" word. or sometimes u are typing a word and it's not being used in the context of a bad 4-letter word and it's still censored so it appears you violated the forum rules. Later a Mod or Admin comes around to clean it up. i think alotta that can be avoided by having a glossary of the words we cannot say/post on BP.net.
> 
> :cens0r: :cens0r: :cens0r: :cens0r:  
> 
> ^ not a swear world. i intentionally used the censor smilee but doesn't it look SO dramatic?



Cue George Carlin...

I almost tried to teach myself how to include a link in my post (seriously, not a CLUE how, hahahaha) but figured linking youtube video of George Carlins list of words would be an infraction in itself. 

I'm guessing many of our younger members don't even know who he was, sad. He's an all time great comedian and was just a great dude overall.

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-08-2018)

----------


## KevinK

I see why you would need to watch what people say in this day and age but I cant help but feel the dialogue here kind of resembles a movie from the 1950's because of it lol. I guess I have a slightly different outlook when someone's kids can have acess to far worse information with a simple Google search. When I was 10 I was on a very popular guitar forum ALL the time...now THAT was some colorful content (they only relied on autocensors and the mods didnt enforce it).....so we became good at adding numbers and symbols to get around it  :ROFL: 

Just my (respectful of course) $0.02....might want to consider easing up on these rules a bit sometime  :Good Job:  Im not advocating for pure anarchy, I would just like to talk in something other than the style of the original Leave It to Beaver show.

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (02-08-2018),Craiga 01453 (09-19-2018),ErostheSnake (09-21-2018),_the_rotten1_ (09-18-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

> I see why you would need to watch what people say in this day and age but I cant help but feel the dialogue here kind of resembles a movie from the 1950's because of it lol. I guess I have a slightly different outlook when someone's kids can have acess to far worse information with a simple Google search. When I was 10 I was on a very popular guitar forum ALL the time...now THAT was some colorful content (they only relied on autocensors and the mods didnt enforce it).....so we became good at adding numbers and symbols to get around it 
> 
> Just my (respectful of course) $0.02....might want to consider easing up on these rules a bit sometime  Im not advocating for pure anarchy, I would just like to talk in something other than the style of the original Leave It to Beaver show.


Yeah 1950's... Geez Ward i think you were a little Hard on the Beav last night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OhhWatALoser

I think it's pretty simple, type your post, click preview post, if any :cens0r: appear, try again.

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-08-2018),dadofsix (02-08-2018),PitOnTheProwl (02-08-2018),Stewart_Reptiles (02-08-2018),Timelugia (02-08-2018)

----------


## artgecko

I can totally see the need for the auto censors.  It makes sense for the regular posts, but also in PM due to the large number of creepers around (not on this forum, just online in general).  Not having the censors in PM would allow someone to target a member and send them an inappropriate PM...i.e. a young kid, etc..  

I am also all for free speech, but I get so tired of people cussing just because they can... I honestly appreciate a forum where people have to have polite discourse.  :Razz:   I was on one FB reptile group for a while that had good info, but when "whatever Wednesday" came around each week, it was no holds bare on very inappropriate photos, language, etc... I ended up leaving the group because I didn't want to look at it...it was that bad and I can't imagine if a member had a kid that happened to see some of the stuff that was posted.

Disclaimer:  I'm a teacher and work with teens all day who try every way possible to say something inappropriate without actually *saying* something they can get in trouble for.  I also hear lots of stories of creepers online soliciting my students (even the elementary kids when playing games online, etc.), so take my opinion with a grain of salt as I may be biased lol.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-18-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (02-08-2018),Craiga 01453 (02-08-2018),Timelugia (02-08-2018)

----------


## Ax01

> I may grow old, but I will NEVER grow up


growing old won't be so bad. people are nicer to u, u get a reduced fare on the bus and when u hop on, peeps will offer u their seat. then all your stuff becomes classic and vintage and may be worth more. imagine how much your Camaro will be worth in like 50years and the radio will continue to play your favorite music on the "classic" stations Lol.




> Pirate bingo? Arrrggggg 36


haha




> Cue George Carlin...
> 
> I almost tried to teach myself how to include a link in my post (seriously, not a CLUE how, hahahaha) but figured linking youtube video of George Carlins list of words would be an infraction in itself. 
> 
> I'm guessing many of our younger members don't even know who he was, sad. He's an all time great comedian and was just a great dude overall.


who's George Carlin?   :Wink: 

i though u may be referring to George Carl, former Seattle Super Sonics coach. he's one of the handful of NBA coaches who have won over 1,000 games! (we never won a championship tho   :Sad:   )




> I see why you would need to watch what people say in this day and age but I cant help but feel the dialogue here kind of resembles a movie from the 1950's because of it lol. I guess I have a slightly different outlook when someone's kids can have acess to far worse information with a simple Google search. When I was 10 I was on a very popular guitar forum ALL the time...now THAT was some colorful content (they only relied on autocensors and the mods didnt enforce it).....so we became good at adding numbers and symbols to get around it 
> 
> Just my (respectful of course) $0.02....might want to consider easing up on these rules a bit sometime  Im not advocating for pure anarchy, I would just like to talk in something other than the style of the original Leave It to Beaver show.


gee golly whatta swell idea!

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-08-2018),Craiga 01453 (02-08-2018)

----------


## SDA

We can always write words that sound dirty but aren't. No I am not even going to temp fate by typing one.

----------


## Ax01

> When you make a post and see the auto censor you always have some time to edit that post.
> Its users choice to fix it before we fix it for you.
> As far as what you should post......some peoples children might not want to see/read.


oh i see! i actually thought that the "bad" words and person who typed it were uploaded to a BP.net database and a notification would be sent to a Mod and/or Admin. nice to know that we can fix it ourselves before we get dinged Lol.




> I think it's pretty simple, type your post, click preview post, if any :cens0r: appear, try again.


ohh a simpleton like me didn't realize that. i thought a Mod and/or Admin would still get u!




> The other day my PM had Sensors. I didnt know we couldn't say certain things in a PM. I thought that was the point of a "Private Message". Lol.


actually that wasn't the case. i remember vividly that me and another forumer friend would have out catty chit chats and swear via PM's. this was maybe a year ago. obviously it's changes since then. but not all Bad Words are on the censor list. this one dude like last month called me a derogatory slur that made it thru the censors.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (02-08-2018)

----------


## Avsha531

BAMP for Ax!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

@Mods i want to PM a swear word to Ax

----------

